# Egg has shrunk and now sweating?



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Seriously, what is it doing?

I mean, I haven't caught any hatching, but is this normal, or am I about to lose my first crestie? 

Jac


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

purple-vixen said:


> Seriously, what is it doing?
> 
> I mean, I haven't caught any hatching, but is this normal, or am I about to lose my first crestie?
> 
> Jac


sounds like its starting to hatch

the egg shrinks as the yoke sack is absorbed and the baby starts to use up the air 

sweating is the first good sign its coming you will soon be a mum

this is if its the same as dragons????


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey woodrott, thanks for that..

I hope you're right and it's not the following 

Eggs getting smaller - The Pangea Forums - Crested Geckos & More


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

purple-vixen said:


> Hey woodrott, thanks for that..
> 
> I hope you're right and it's not the following
> 
> Eggs getting smaller - The Pangea Forums - Crested Geckos & More


i see what you mean???

i misunderstood i thought you meant they have collapsed

lets hope:2thumb:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you hun :2thumb:


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

oh i hope this doesnt happen to ur babies.thats such a sad story.
ive got my fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## chantelle (Apr 8, 2010)

fingers crossed 
good luck


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

How long have you had them? My 2 eggs that I believe to be infertile don't seem to be going off yet after a month and Tango's starting to look fat now too. I didn't realise they could lay eggs without a male after hearing all the talk about not breeding until a certain weight.


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

woodrott said:


> i see what you mean???
> 
> i misunderstood i thought you meant they have collapsed
> 
> lets hope:2thumb:


Thanks mate 



Gemstone Dragons said:


> Fingers crossed for you hun :2thumb:


Cheers hun 



fiesta599 said:


> oh i hope this doesnt happen to ur babies.thats such a sad story.
> ive got my fingers crossed for you hun x


I know, but I've let myself get used to the fact these things happen.. Thanks hon x



chantelle said:


> fingers crossed
> good luck


Cheers x



Rydeboyz said:


> How long have you had them? My 2 eggs that I believe to be infertile don't seem to be going off yet after a month and Tango's starting to look fat now too. I didn't realise they could lay eggs without a male after hearing all the talk about not breeding until a certain weight.


Oh it is fertile, there is a gecko inside, here is a picture.

5 days ago they were about the same size:










Jac


----------



## rosey123 (Nov 11, 2009)

its hatching  i was lucky enough to catch my last lot do that .. well a couple anyway  have fun :2thumb:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

rosey123 said:


> its hatching  i was lucky enough to catch my last lot do that .. well a couple anyway  have fun :2thumb:


I'm not so sure, it's sweating and I would have thought it would have hatched by now, and I'm sure none of my others have shrunk this much...

Cheers though


----------



## xNatashax (Nov 20, 2009)

sorry to change subject a bit but what do you mean by sweating? as i have a little leo who has deflated but its still in there and alive and im not sure if its close to hatching or dieing =/


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

xNatashax said:


> sorry to change subject a bit but what do you mean by sweating? as i have a little leo who has deflated but its still in there and alive and im not sure if its close to hatching or dieing =/


That's what I'm trying to learn, but all I can find is bad news, usually after a day or two sweating and shrinking, it should hatch, but hey... 

Who knows?

Jac x


----------



## xNatashax (Nov 20, 2009)

so by sweating to you mean small beads of moister? as mine seem dehydrated but when i make it more damp it doesnt plump back up =/ and what doesnt help is i cant see the pic you have posted=[ (i am on sch comp and they have blocked most things the internet has to offer)


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

xNatashax said:


> so by sweating to you mean small beads of moister? as mine seem dehydrated but when i make it more damp it doesnt plump back up =/ and what doesnt help is i cant see the pic you have posted=[ (i am on sch comp and they have blocked most things the internet has to offer)


Oh, well my eggs haven't shrivelled, one has just got smaller, not wrinkling or dents, which is why I believe mine has died in the egg, which does happen, just wasn't expecting it  

Yeah, small beads of moisture, it isn't a leak is it? If it is you need to plug it with some teabag or tissue... 

Jac


----------



## xNatashax (Nov 20, 2009)

no lacks as far as i can see the bottom has dented in and the top is now denting in i have left some damp tissu on it and when i get home i will double check for leeaks and if there is one would i be abe to use calci dust to block it? as i have heard that works to help strenthen the shell again

also have you candled it recently and is there a clear out line of the little one? if soo as said above might be hatching


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I have had several eggs sweat for many days, and they looked huge and started to go see through.. all were dead in the egg fully formed sadly  

Not exactly good news, but I have never seen a healthy hatched egg sweat beforehand. All of mine have looked big and white and then all of a sudden there is a baby.


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

biohazard156 said:


> I have had several eggs sweat for many days, and they looked huge and started to go see through.. all were dead in the egg fully formed sadly
> 
> Not exactly good news, but I have never seen a healthy hatched egg sweat beforehand. All of mine have looked big and white and then all of a sudden there is a baby.


Thanks Anna, I just wish there was a reason so I could possibly reduce the risk of this happening in the future...

Ah well, I'll give it a few days, but I somehow know it isn't going to hatch, as like you, most of mine were big and white, then a baby appeared, not shrink, sweat, then hatch.

Jac


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Ahh no that's not good news  I hope they hatch fine for you


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Ahh no that's not good news  I hope they hatch fine for you


I don't think this one will. Thanks though Chris x


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Neither of them made it. 

The large one pipped, I left it. Half hour later he still wasn't out, so I very gently tried to help him, but he wasn't alive 

That's the last time I interfere, it's easier to know it died of natural causes, and wasn't meant to be, rather than know that it might have been because I tried to help it, that may be why it died. I know it was probably because it was too weak and drowned, but even so..

Two lost in one go, I'm not so sure I like breeding anymore 

RIP little halloween babies, I'm so sorry, hope you like it underneath the pear tree xXxXx


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

purple-vixen said:


> Neither of them made it.
> 
> The large one pipped, I left it. Half hour later he still wasn't out, so I very gently tried to help him, but he wasn't alive
> 
> ...


 
aww bless ya vixen, really sorry to hear they didnt make it! dont give up on the breeding, maybe they was just not ment to be. i wouldnt have thought it was your fault so dont beat yourself up, keep your chin up and try again next season. : victory:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww Jac, I really am sorry for you, don't give up though. I've done it before with chicken and duck eggs, and they don't make it - it really is sad. I suppose these things happen though.
Thinking of you xxxx :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Dean Cheetham said:


> aww bless ya vixen, really sorry to hear they didnt make it! dont give up on the breeding, maybe they was just not ment to be. i wouldnt have thought it was your fault so dont beat yourself up, keep your chin up and try again next season. : victory:


Thanks so much for that, I won't give up, as Anna said, it's one of those things, but it's so hard to see them fully formed and lifeless...

Chin is up, got other hatchlings to look after, xx



Gemstone Dragons said:


> Thinking of you hun xxx


Thanks hun xx



Tommy123 said:


> Aww Jac, I really am sorry for you, don't give up though. I've done it before with chicken and duck eggs, and they don't make it - it really is sad. I suppose these things happen though.
> Thinking of you xxxx :grouphug::grouphug:


Thank you, like I said, I was warned this could happen, and now I have experienced it, I just hope I won't have to again for a long time, if ever.

Well, live and learn, bless the little tikes x


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

purple-vixen said:


> Thanks so much for that, I won't give up, as Anna said, it's one of those things, but it's so hard to see them fully formed and lifeless...
> 
> Chin is up, got other hatchlings to look after, xx
> 
> ...


 
Thats the spirit :thumb:


----------



## KerryLou (Aug 19, 2009)

Aww Jac, I am sorry to hear that :grouphug:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Dean Cheetham said:


> Thats the spirit :thumb:


Thanks : victory:



KerryLou said:


> Aww Jac, I am sorry to hear that :grouphug:


Thank you... Well I look at it, now peaceful under the pear tree, time to concentrate on the ones that made it. 

x


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear the bad news. 

I wasn't implying yours were infertile just not sure whether it's worth keeping mine as there's not been a male involved. I haven't noticed any change after a month for better or worse but thought they'd have gone off by now.


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Rydeboyz said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news.
> 
> I wasn't implying yours were infertile just not sure whether it's worth keeping mine as there's not been a male involved. I haven't noticed any change after a month for better or worse but thought they'd have gone off by now.


Thanks.

Well TBH an infertile egg can swell and grow, I've seen a couple on Pangea. Go on there and do a search, there are some interesting threads.

I knew the one was definitely not alive, but still, cutting the egg to make sure was hard... 

If there was no male involved, I wouldn't bother. Kiwi my little orange dal laid two huge white eggs last night, but she hasn't been near a male, let alone in with one, but it's cool to see them. No point incubating, not fertilised 

Also I am learning when to expect them to lay now, as they go off their food and hide for like three days, now she is back to her eating frenzy! I was getting worried about her!

Jac


----------



## James Prala (Apr 4, 2009)

am i right in thinking someone has been incubating eggs from a female who hasn't been with a male?? that is so cute!


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

Aww Jac, i am sorry Hun, that's a low blow. You know where i am if you want to chat xx


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

James Prala said:


> am i right in thinking someone has been incubating eggs from a female who hasn't been with a male?? that is so cute!


As futile as I thought it would be I was recommended to "just in case". I suppose it's a bit of practice if I ever wanted to breed them and who knows, parthenogenisis could have come into play :whistling2:

I didn't really want to instantly throw them away anyway as it's the first time I've ever experienced the event lol.


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

James Prala said:


> am i right in thinking someone has been incubating eggs from a female who hasn't been with a male?? that is so cute!


Hey I wanted to incubate my first infertile ones last year, it was awesome :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Julie&James said:


> Aww Jac, i am sorry Hun, that's a low blow. You know where i am if you want to chat xx


Thanks hon, I'm ok with it now, it happens, but just going to put more effort into keeping temps lower in the incubator, and feed the mum's carefully too. 

xx



Rydeboyz said:


> As futile as I thought it would be I was recommended to "just in case". I suppose it's a bit of practice if I ever wanted to breed them and who knows, parthenogenisis could have come into play :whistling2:
> 
> I didn't really want to instantly throw them away anyway as it's the first time I've ever experienced the event lol.


Hey you never know! Like I said, I wanted to with my first infertile ones lol!

Parthenogenesis, I love that word: victory:


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

im so sorry for ur loss jac :grouphug:
like you said its a fact of life but its a sad fact.
im glad it hasnt put u off breeding ur little stunners.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

So sorry to hear that hun  it wasn't meant to be, chin up :grouphug:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

fiesta599 said:


> im so sorry for ur loss jac :grouphug:
> like you said its a fact of life but its a sad fact.
> im glad it hasnt put u off breeding ur little stunners.


Thanks hon, and it nearly did TBH! No one warns you of the heartache, and I don't care if that sounds stupid, I'm human and I felt so gutted, but they are in a happy place now, and I have others to look after. 4 eggs in incubator to keep me on my toes 

xx



Crestie Chris said:


> So sorry to hear that hun  it wasn't meant to be, chin up :grouphug:


Thanks hon xxxxxx


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel, I've had the same thing with some of my Grandis eggs, one just didn't hatch and another started but never made it out, think may have have another that isn't going to hatch 

it not nice and so frustrating as they look so perfectly formed and you just can't figure out why they didn't make it (my two are now buried in the garden)

but unfortunately it happens and like you I'm concentrating on the hatchlings that I do have :grouphug:


----------

